# What everyone has been waiting for TUNING



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I am interested in a emissions friendly tune. I have the 9spd auto.

Any idea if this tune can or will do anything for the auto stop/start? A dissable option would be nice.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Any idea if this tune can or will do anything for the auto stop/start? A dissable option would be nice. 

Not yet. That is controlled through the bcm from what i understand but its on the drawing board


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I have a Gen 1, but the same opinion applies - emissions friendly tunes are always a good choice - our CTD's Trifecta tune is.


----------



## cdccjohnson (Apr 10, 2018)

I am very interested. I have a 6 speed so please let me know as soon as its available. I would also be willing to be a test subject,


----------



## Jordanjudson (Aug 2, 2018)

I'm interested! I also have a 9 speed auto


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

If you are going to leave the OEM DPF in place, all tunes are "emissions friendly" for soot. Any excess soot created (and it can be a LOT) will be captured by the DPF, but you will have to deal with more frequent regen cycles if you are heavy with the accelerator pedal.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Getting there


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

cdccjohnson said:


> I am very interested. I have a 6 speed so please let me know as soon as its available. I would also be willing to be a test subject,


There is a tester for a
cruze stick
Cruze auto
Equniox auto


----------



## mail.djain (Jan 14, 2020)

I am interested. 2013 Cruze LT Auto.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

mail.djain said:


> I am interested. 2013 Cruze LT Auto.


These are for '17-19 Diesels.


----------



## mail.djain (Jan 14, 2020)

O


MP81 said:


> These are for '17-19 Diesels.


Oops Sorry didn't see that.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

All done definently an improvement tomorrow will be my long commute and will see how she does


----------



## guillotm (Jan 27, 2020)

Interested, I have a 2018 Diesel Equinox


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

mail.djain said:


> I am interested. 2013 Cruze LT Auto.


Trifecta. Does them for that generation


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

I’m very interested in the numbers and what kind of supporting hardware might be needed or beneficial

The only thing that concerns me is the more frequent regents and slight negative impact on the environment but all in all this is very exciting news

Are there power and economy tunes? What kind of hardware is needed? And how (if at all) could this affect a warranty? I have a third party warranty on the car from CNA and saw nothing explicit for being denied coverage due to tuning but there are several pages of fine print 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

As of now its stock and a mild emission tune (we are thinking 20hp) i needed to down load efi live. And buy a handheld controller. Also pay 50.00 for efi to crack the ecm code.

I will be buying a banks idash. To monitor points. Until then i have my snapon scanner to watch soot levels and regens 

As with any tune you do risk warranty issues but there are tunes that wont flag the flash counter 

So far throttle response is much improved 
A few bugs but thats what the testing is for minor things 

There will be multiple data logs and tweaks


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

Hmmm. Efi live spins up a virtual machine... Probably running Linux. That is cool.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

Count me in. I don't want to modify any emissions equipment or void any warranties -- at least not obviously. I'd love to squeeze out more MPGs.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Thats what this week weare working on 
to trim the fat below 5 psi of boost under part throttle


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Yea so far efi has been good to.use on the laptop even with my limited program experience


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

I too am very interested in this considering it retains the emissions stuff. I’d love to know what kind of effect on mpg you could be looking at with the tune


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Totally depends on cost.
Im in the north where the maple syrup flows so I may be effected by warranty alot more than the USA is.
I am very interested though.
9 spd/auto.


----------



## chadtn (Feb 27, 2018)

I would be interested in a mpg tune if the price is reasonable. Is the manual transmission tester on the forum as well? I'd like to hear their thoughts on the difference so far.

Thanks!

Chad


----------



## coalminer (Oct 31, 2018)

For me, I dont want to disable any of the emissions systems, but I would like to disable the countdown, If something goes wrong with the DEF system, I am going to fix it, but if I am on a long trip, its not going to happen until I get home. If there is a tune that would increase MPGs I would go for that, as long as it does not increase emissions, if lowering the EGR use increases efficiency but also increases NOX then the SCR system would have to be increased to compensate. I know that would use more DEF but im ok with that.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

The main reason our cars produce soot is because of incomplete combustion due to lack of fresh air, EGR causes this.


----------



## Mynameaz (Feb 1, 2020)

Hey any chance there could be a def dpf and egr delete in the future ?


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Mynameaz said:


> Hey any chance there could be a def dpf and egr delete in the future ?


For the DPF delete you're going to have to find someone that will make you a straight pipe to replace the DPF, complete with all the bungs to keep the relevant sensors in the exhaust stream.

I believe the Gen1 tune functioned like this. It worked fine with a DPF because the code for monitoring back pressure and doing regen cycles was still there. For the highest HP boost they warned you that repeated full-throttle runs could clog the DPF and damage it. If you bought the straight pipe that was offered, you could just remove the DPF and the tuned ECU would just ignore the lack of any backpressure. 

Try that with the stock engine tune and it will immediately throw a check engine light because the stock code expects there to be a DPF in the exhaust stream.


----------



## caddy96sts (Jul 2, 2016)

I would be interested in emissions friendly, very interested in the other version. 2018 Equinox


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Quick update so far its running nicely needed to tweak a few items but nothing big. From what i understand everyone is waiting to see what happens with the rpm act once that passes then other tunes will become available. Keeping fingers crossed.

I need to either buy a banks idash. Or buy the added pids for my torque pro so i can take vids to post.


----------



## 406 (Apr 5, 2019)

mr overkill said:


> Quick update so far its running nicely needed to tweak a few items but nothing big. From what i understand everyone is waiting to see what happens with the rpm act once that passes then other tunes will become available. Keeping fingers crossed.
> 
> I need to either buy a banks idash. Or buy the added pids for my torque pro so i can take vids to post.


Any updates on this? HP/Torque/MPG's? Anticipation of a tune for this engine is why I bought it! Looking forward to your progress!


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Sorry been busy 

Just installed rev 3 of the toon. Rev 2 was running rich causing more regens 

Rev 3 so far is giving the power when needed but not running rich like it was 

Egt has been great nox has been good boost is nice so its getting there


----------



## 406 (Apr 5, 2019)

mr overkill said:


> Sorry been busy
> 
> Just installed rev 3 of the toon. Rev 2 was running rich causing more regens
> 
> ...


Been a couple weeks, any more news on this?


----------



## Danbo313 (Mar 4, 2020)

I bought a gm test vehicle so no warranty to worry about.... Bring on the tune!

My car is an '18 6speed, it does not do the auto start/stop. I drive 100 miles a day for work, so mpg would be nice. And since I don't have the warranty, the ability to remove any trouble causing ancillary components (dpf, def, etc) when the time comes would be nice. I have hp tuners for my other vehicles, but no luck on the Cruze.


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

Danbo313 said:


> I bought a gm test vehicle so no warranty to worry about.... Bring on the tune!
> 
> My car is an '18 6speed, it does not do the auto start/stop. I drive 100 miles a day for work, so mpg would be nice. And since I don't have the warranty, the ability to remove any trouble causing ancillary components (dpf, def, etc) when the time comes would be nice. I have hp tuners for my other vehicles, but no luck on the Cruze.


I also have the 2018 diesel hatch with the manual trans. I love the car. GM and the dealership, not so much, but it’s a terrific car. It’s a shame it’s been so hard to tune it. I was certain that because the engine has a history in Europe with Opel, that it shouldn’t be hard to tune but boy was I wrong


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Count me in as interested! I previously owned a 2019 Equinox Diesel ... but traded it in on a Silverado (Non-diesel, talk about an mpg drop!) I just bought a 2018 Lease return Cruze Diesel 6M sedan though, so I'm ready to get the most out of it that I can, hopefully with a good balance of performance improvement with mpg increase as well.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

spaycace said:


> Count me in as interested! I previously owned a 2019 Equinox Diesel ... but traded it in on a Silverado (Non-diesel, talk about an mpg drop!) I just bought a 2018 Lease return Cruze Diesel 6M sedan though, so I'm ready to get the most out of it that I can, hopefully with a good balance of performance improvement with mpg increase as well.


How'd the Diesel Equinox do on fuel economy, overall?


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

MP81 said:


> How'd the Diesel Equinox do on fuel economy, overall?


Didn't have it long enough to offer up a fair number, but on the few road trips it did go on, it always exceeded 37 mpg, and I'm one of those guys that drives 5 OVER the limit instead of the hypermiling 5 under. I think once it would have been in the 15 to 20 thousand miles on the odometer range, I would have easily seen 40+ on a regular basis. Honestly, I wish I still had it, because it really was a good comfortable "family of 4" road trip vehicle, and was pretty good on fuel use.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

That's impressive - a shame that GM paid all that investment cost to bring it into that vehicle (though, given it shared the platform with the Cruze, I'm sure it was a bit easier because of that) and then proceeded to advertise it to exactly nobody, and sold about six.


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

wait wait wait. I am confused. Are you programming new features or just making a new tune? We should talk. I am working on something (have been for about a year)... We should absolutely talk. PM me


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

My wife is driving a 2018 Equinox diesel that we use for trips. Mileage on trips is always over 40 MPG. Overall the information systems is calculating MPG at 35 for all miles driven (18 K). The 1.6 diesel with six speed auto tranny has been great for us.


----------



## 406 (Apr 5, 2019)

Been another 3 weeks, any news?


----------



## phil1734 (Aug 30, 2019)

I think OP discovered there's nothing to be gained from an aftermarket tune with the OEM emissions system still in place.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

phil1734 said:


> I think OP discovered there's nothing to be gained from an aftermarket tune with the OEM emissions system still in place.


I doubt that. KermaTDI gets an extra 34hp, 95lb-ft, and 10% fuel economy gain with their tune that leaves all emission equipment in place on 2.0 VW engines. Upgrade the turbo to the Euro-model and it's good for 210 horsepower.

Yes, there is an extre 400cc displacement to work with, and that's significant. Still, they state that exhaust flow through stock emission equipment is not a limiting factor for their tuning.


----------



## phil1734 (Aug 30, 2019)

Those are also pre-dieselgate Tier 2 engines. Try and find a tune for a 2017+ model year or newer. (Might have even switched in 2016 for some models.)

The GM 1.6 is Tier 3 which has an allowable soot and NOx level some 75-ish% lower. The most you could get out of it is a very short-term power bump at WOT that rapidly clogs the DPF and flirts heavily with tripping a CEL for NOx output. Not something many people are going to throw down a few hundred bucks on, particularly when so many of these engines are still under warranty (and many are making good use of that warranty due to emissions equipment.)

This has been discussed many times already.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

phil1734 said:


> Those are also pre-dieselgate Tier 2 engines. Try and find a tune for a 2017+ model year or newer. (Might have even switched in 2016 for some models.)


VW didn't sell anything beyond 2015 models. The 2016 models were held up in port while the EPA was awaiting an explanation from VW as to why they didn't meet emissions requirements in real-world use, and that's when VW admitted to the cheating scandal. As far as I know, none of those 2016 models were ever sold here. I could be wrong and it's a truncated 2016 model year, but certainly nothing 2017 or newer. VW will never sell another diesel car in the USA for the rest of my life because of this.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

What if a person were to add a water-meth injection kit to a tuned vehicle? That would help with keeping the DPF a bit cleaner would it not? Perhaps without any tuning whatsoever, a water-meth kit would be good for both power bump and mpg increase, without hurting the emissions system ...


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

spaycace said:


> What if a person were to add a water-meth injection kit to a tuned vehicle? That would help with keeping the DPF a bit cleaner would it not? Perhaps without any tuning whatsoever, a water-meth kit would be good for both power bump and mpg increase, without hurting the emissions system ...


During steady highway cruising the DPF appears to keep clean with passive regeneration. I've driven from Central Illinois to Seattle and back and never once did I see a regeneration cycle done at highway speeds for the entire trip. This tells me that highway speeds has a combination of low soot production and and high enough exhaust temperatures that some soot is continuously burned out of the DPF to where it isn't accumulating any back pressure to need an active regeneration cycle.

In a diesel engine there is no need to cool intake charge to avoid pre-combustion. In fact, cooling the intake would be detrimental to keeping the DPF clean because you'd possibly get lower exhaust temperatures. That would interfere with passive regeneration.

You would be adding a lot of complication to your car. You'd have to have a tank somewhere to store the WM mixture, so that would take up trunk space. You'd have to have the hardware of valves, hoses, and a pump to get that mixture forward to the engine, and an intake injector of some kind. Then you'd have to have a controlled injection of the fluid, which would require an interface with the ECU to control injection and match it to the quantity of diesel fuel injected in the engines (reduce diesel injected to match the methanol injected into the intake stream). This computer interface would have to take into account all the regular operation parameters of the engine AND THEN also have a mode to disable it during active regeneration cycles so the ECU can do its thing to clean the DPF without other factors screwing it up.

This sounds like a million dollar project to try to save a few dimes.


----------



## 406 (Apr 5, 2019)

Barry Allen said:


> I've driven from Central Illinois to Seattle and back and never once did I see a regeneration cycle done at highway speeds for the entire trip.


I would be very confident saying you had regens. I drive almost exclusively highway and oddly I can only get 1250-1275 km before one is forced... Probably because there has always been a parameter for distance since last regen. Before the latest recall, why would that parameter exist?


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

406 said:


> I would be very confident saying you had regens.


Come to think of it, I believe there was one very short regen cycle.

I've noticed quite a few occasions that I fill the fuel tank up and when I pull out onto a highway (it's often fueled at a Casey's station on a highway between my house and my parents' house, because that Casey's routinely has low price on diesel) the car will immediately go into regen. It gives me the educated guess that the car tracks when a regen _COULD_ be done but it isn't quite at 100% soot load yet, and it sees the fuel tank filled and the car zooming at highway speeds, so it throws it into regen immediately while the exhaust system is warmed all the way up already.

I filled up with fuel at a station in Montana on my way back to Illinois. I pulled a long/steep highway on ramp and was quickly up to a regular cruising speed of 90mph. Right then, the car went into regen for about 3-4 miles. It was quickly finished.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Bringing back up to top 

Update. Efi FINALLY released there update so there is much more flexibility 

This is The first revised tune with the new software. And first 200 mile road trip trying to get as much mpg out of it


----------



## meatheadgn (Mar 29, 2018)

If this had a program to delete the EGR, DPF and DEF injection I would be the first in line to get one. I can make the "test pipe" from the manifold past the DPF and CAT so I just need the programming. Hopefully this option will eventually be available. Thanks for your work on this thus far.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

This is the start. Once that's done then we will see what the future  brings


----------



## phil1734 (Aug 30, 2019)

What type of Cruze was this on? If that's a manual/sedan those numbers are debatably worse than stock.

If it's an auto/hatch then the 550 mile regens might be acceptable.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Phil. Stock. And my average was around 450. 

This is as of now this morning


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Barry Allen said:


> During steady highway cruising the DPF appears to keep clean with passive regeneration. I've driven from Central Illinois to Seattle and back and never once did I see a regeneration cycle done at highway speeds for the entire trip. This tells me that highway speeds has a combination of low soot production and and high enough exhaust temperatures that some soot is continuously burned out of the DPF to where it isn't accumulating any back pressure to need an active regeneration cycle.
> 
> In a diesel engine there is no need to cool intake charge to avoid pre-combustion. In fact, cooling the intake would be detrimental to keeping the DPF clean because you'd possibly get lower exhaust temperatures. That would interfere with passive regeneration.
> 
> ...


There's a lot of benefits to using water as a sort of temper. It drastically decreases NOx and overall makes thermal management a lot easier. Arguably helps soot but that'll be very tuning dependent.

But the improvements aren't in pre intake injection. It's in mixing it with the fuel. Yes. Diesel-Water emulsions. Right now that's honestly the only improvement for ICE's on the table.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Ok regen time


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Throttling between torque and greito


----------



## rcruze (Mar 22, 2018)

I would love to see this go to market!

6speed on mine...


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Just came back from a day road trip


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

I for one really like people are doing emissions in-tact tuning.

If I had one I would love it . The only diesel cruze gen 2 here was on the lot for less than a week. Some lucky ******* got it.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Hey snipsey. Do I have the ability to data log using the app?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

mr overkill said:


> Hey snipsey. Do I have the ability to data log using the app?


It’s in the next version. You just use the data view menu and then you can tap “record” and it writes to a csv file you can download off the server. I can get you that version if you need it but I’d like to get the csv graph viewing done before it’s pushed to public. Otherwise you can just view it in excel.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

No rush. Do your magic


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Here is an example of one of the data logs.

One issue I had with other data loggers is they desync over time _cough_ EFI Live _cough_ so 50 seconds in the data log is not 50 seconds in the real world. I decided to have exact time stamps for every. single. data point.

Expensive? Yes. 30 seconds is like 100 kB compressed to 16kB. But it'll make really nice graphs in the end which won't have desync problems.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Snipesy said:


> Diesel-Water emulsions.


I've seen that offered in very limited places as a drop-in replacement for diesel fuel. I've only read about it online: never seen it in person.

The owner's manual of the car specifically warns against using it, so GM apparently doesn't want the warranty headaches.

I can imagine there are large diesel engines where the fuel injection pumps are like the old 12v Cummins P-pumps: the pump is lubricated with engine oil so you can put almost any fuel through it (those 12v Cummins could run on kerosene and jet fuel as winter fuels, with reduced power because you got less BTU-per-gallon). A friend of mine has a deuce-and-a-half that he runs on a mix of used motor oil and gasoline.

I was always interested in coal-water slurry fuel: Coal-water slurry fuel - Wikipedia

If you grind it fine enough you can use it as a liquid fuel in diesel engines. Inject it and the microscopic coal particles in the slurry combust to power the engine. Looks neat, but also looks like a fuel that is for industrial engines and they have a coal grinding plant on-site to make the fuel themselves.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Snipesy said:


> Here is an example of one of the data logs.
> 
> One issue I had with other data loggers is they desync over time _cough_ EFI Live _cough_ so 50 seconds in the data log is not 50 seconds in the real world. I decided to have exact time stamps for every. single. data point.
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## phil1734 (Aug 30, 2019)

Barry Allen said:


> I was always interested in coal-water slurry fuel: Coal-water slurry fuel - Wikipedia
> 
> If you grind it fine enough you can use it as a liquid fuel in diesel engines. Inject it and the microscopic coal particles in the slurry combust to power the engine. Looks neat, but also looks like a fuel that is for industrial engines and they have a coal grinding plant on-site to make the fuel themselves.


Pretty much all diesels used in construction equipment and mining are required to have emergency shut-down "throttle bodies" to stall them and prevent runaway. They have been known to continue running even after the fuel is shut-off just off dust (particularly coal dust) and fumes in the air.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Snipesy said:


> There's a lot of benefits to using water as a sort of temper.


I wondered about the potential for a diesel engine that features port injection of ethanol.

Many years ago I saw a technology demonstrator in Decatur IL. It was a semi truck with a Detroit Diesel engine converted to run on 95% ethanol fuel with the remaining 5% an ignition improver and lubricant. The engine was modified to have much higher compression (I believe as high as 28:1) and the diesel injectors were replaced and retuned with injectors for the E95 fuel. The trucks ran local routes and the experiment was largely successful with some injector coking to where the injectors had to be replaced a couple times.

I envisioned a standard diesel engine with port fuel injection of E95 added. The engine could run on a regular diesel cycle at idle and when put under load the ECU would use the port injection to feed E95 into the intake. It would mix, swirl, and be compressed in the cylinders and then a small pilot injection of diesel fuel would function as the ignition to ignite the E95 fuel. In this way, we could build some semi truck engines that could use ethanol fuel with minor additional equipment.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

phil1734 said:


> Pretty much all diesels used in construction equipment and mining are required to have emergency shut-down "throttle bodies" to stall them and prevent runaway. They have been known to continue running even after the fuel is shut-off just off dust (particularly coal dust) and fumes in the air.


The air intake doesn't have a filter on it to stop the coal dust?

Fumes (gas), yes, I could see that. But coal dust in the intake?

My understanding of heavy duty mining equipment is that lots of it still uses an oil bath air filter that the oil is drained and refilled every day. The dust contamination is just so high that is the only way to do it.


----------



## phil1734 (Aug 30, 2019)

Barry Allen said:


> The air intake doesn't have a filter on it to stop the coal dust?
> 
> Fumes (gas), yes, I could see that. But coal dust in the intake?
> 
> My understanding of heavy duty mining equipment is that lots of it still uses an oil bath air filter that the oil is drained and refilled every day. The dust contamination is just so high that is the only way to do it.


I'm sure there is some sort of air filter, but it apparently doesn't work well enough in all conditions. 

They're referred to in industry as a "positive air shut-down" if you ever find yourself bored and wanting to read more about industrial safety standards for operating internal combustion engines.


----------



## Carpentree (Jan 29, 2020)

So I'm interested in either a full delete or emissions tuning on my 2014 Chevrolet Cruze 2.0l Turbo Diesel. I just bought the car like 4 or 5 months ago or something, it had 102k miles on it when I bought it, but now it's at 109k miles roughly. I've been kind of disappointed in fuel economy though, I can really only seem to average 35-38 mpg a tank, and I live in North Eastern Colorado with a 30-40 miles each way commute to town at 65 MPH, in the Pawnee Grass lands so not hilly but rolling hills kinda terrain. Granted, we're about a mile above sea level out here, but I thought it would perform better? I've been having this check engine light pop on sometimes just randomly then it goes off again, I forgot what code it is, but I looked it up and the easy fix suggestion was to clean / replace the MAF / MAP. So I replaced one (Forgot which one it was, but it was the round tube one in the front of the engine) and then I cleaned the other one in the back of the engine. Something about the turbo vent sticking on or off or something? I don't know, but either way, how's the tuning and stuff coming along? Is there anything released yet? Or maybe I can be a tester for a reltaively high mileage, high altitude tester?


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Regen time this time its city/ highway with stop and go driving

The only"bug" im running into is. After regen. The soot level spikes quickly vs miles to the 50% mark then the next 50% is slower and slower

Nox levels all have been good so has egt

I need to see if its data related or maybe I should pull sensors and clean them. Other then that its been happy. The next step in the next week or so is Egr


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

mr overkill said:


> The only"bug" im running into is. After regen. The soot level spikes quickly vs miles to the 50% mark then the next 50% is slower and slower


How fast does it spike? It is relatively normal for it to climb pretty quickly up to 50% and then level/slow. As far as I understand it, the soot needs to reach a certain "pack" level before it can start to passively regenerate at normal exhaust temps. When it reaches ~50-60% you should see it level off a bit and stay in that range for a long time. That said if it's dramatic I'd be interested to hear if there is any actual software issue. Because I think that's why mine (all stock) is wildly all over the place with soot readings, and subsequently, active regenerations.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> How fast does it spike? It is relatively normal for it to climb pretty quickly up to 50% and then level/slow. As far as I understand it, the soot needs to reach a certain "pack" level before it can start to passively regenerate at normal exhaust temps. When it reaches ~50-60% you should see it level off a bit and stay in that range for a long time. That said if it's dramatic I'd be interested to hear if there is any actual software issue. Because I think that's why mine (all stock) is wildly all over the place with soot readings, and subsequently, active regenerations.


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

My stock ‘18 hatch 6 speed gets up to 50-60% reeeeal quick and then crawls it’s way up until the next regen


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

Does it jump to that percentage instantaneously or just climb percent by percent? Curious because mine will sometimes regen down to 0 or close, build a couple percent soot and then literally instantly jump from 4-5% to 27-29%. Of course mine also has gone to 100% within 70 miles on the highway so it's obviously quirked out. Other times it builds steadily but quickly to 50%, slows down and then hands in around 80-90% for a few hundred miles. I definitely believe mine is a computer/learning/calibration problem at this point, so if it's something that could someday be tuned to operate correctly, that'd be great. I don't really need a tune for fuel economy or power as I'm happy with both, but if I could fix the possessed regens that'd be neat. Is yours stabilizing at 50-60%? Even with that dramatic early build, if it still levels out at 50 and you're getting well over 500 miles on a regen cycle with stop and go, I don't think I'd worry too much.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> Does it jump to that percentage instantaneously or just climb percent by percent? Curious because mine will sometimes regen down to 0 or close, build a couple percent soot and then literally instantly jump from 4-5% to 27-29%. Of course mine also has gone to 100% within 70 miles on the highway so it's obviously quirked out. Other times it builds steadily but quickly to 50%, slows down and then hands in around 80-90% for a few hundred miles. I definitely believe mine is a computer/learning/calibration problem at this point, so if it's something that could someday be tuned to operate correctly, that'd be great. I don't really need a tune for fuel economy or power as I'm happy with both, but if I could fix the possessed regens that'd be neat. Is yours stabilizing at 50-60%? Even with that dramatic early build, if it still levels out at 50 and you're getting well over 500 miles on a regen cycle with stop and go, I don't think I'd worry too much.



Not worrying at all. But if I can slow up that jump then I can extend normal.regens


----------



## Wannabe1.6owner (Dec 22, 2020)

Just curious how this tuning has been going. I am in the market for the Cruze or Equinox/Terrain diesel, and I can't find jack **** about it anywhere other than here. 

I want to do a full delete with the tune or else I'm probably not getting one. I work with big diesel trucks all day at my job, and there isn't one truck in our yard that hasn't been in the shop for this stupid and pointless emissions crap. Literally every one of them. This is purely a scam and nothing more. 


I have a 2003 Cummins Ram... 206k on the clock, no problems. I want the same dependability out of the Ecotec diesel. 

So if anyone can help or has any input, please give me some pointers. Thanks


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Wannabe1.6owner said:


> This is purely a scam and nothing more.


Not even remotely, but okay!

It certainly can, and generally is, problematic - but it *absolutely *serves a function. Whether or not you care about (or actually understand) said function is irrelevant.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Not even remotely, but okay!
> 
> It certainly can, and generally is, problematic - but it *absolutely *serves a function. Whether or not you care about (or actually understand) said function is irrelevant.


The scam is GM actaully prefers you delete. Obviously not publicly. But it makes emission failure numbers less than they actually are. 

I fully believe had deletes been shot down OEMs would have had to spend much more time on their emissions equipment (recalls, design, etc...)


----------



## Wannabe1.6owner (Dec 22, 2020)

MP81 said:


> Not even remotely, but okay!
> 
> It certainly can, and generally is, problematic - but it *absolutely *serves a function. Whether or not you care about (or actually understand) said function is irrelevant.


Oh I understand it's function just fine;
it's made to cost the consumer a lot of money for no reason other than to make extra money for big corporations.

For every diesel on the road, there's 100 gassers. That's 100 times more pollution. What has the government done to try and stop carbon monoxide pollution? Nothing, but diesel is so bad? 

Not to mention all the DEF jugs that are polluting landfills, the poor fuel economy from the diesel exhaust equipment = more fuel being consumed, which = more energy and fuel being consumed to dig for crude oil, transporting it, storing it, etc. 

I'm all for clean energy, but the oil tycoons want us oil dependent, so I would rather have a diesel that will last forever, and get as much fuel mileage as possible without spending money on jugs of urea and replacing pointless pieces of equipment that fail and cause an otherwise reliable vehicle to break down...

But I don't understand it.


----------



## Danbo313 (Mar 4, 2020)

If you get an '18 you have to do with efi live. Supposedly the 17s can use a hand held type of solution (mygenius). My hp tuners will pull the data from my 2018 ecm, but no definition file exists. When I emailed hp tuners they said they would have an engineer look at it. He said if I just wanted speed limiter they could get that to me quick. I'm guessing they aren't interested in full def file due to extremely low demand in the us.


----------



## Wannabe1.6owner (Dec 22, 2020)

Danbo313 said:


> If you get an '18 you have to do with efi live. Supposedly the 17s can use a hand held type of solution (mygenius). My hp tuners will pull the data from my 2018 ecm, but no definition file exists. When I emailed hp tuners they said they would have an engineer look at it. He said if I just wanted speed limiter they could get that to me quick. I'm guessing they aren't interested in full def file due to extremely low demand in the us.


And this is with the deletes or keeping everything under the hood?


----------



## Danbo313 (Mar 4, 2020)

From my understanding, you can do full deletes with those options I mentioned earlier.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Wannabe1.6owner said:


> What has the government done to try and stop carbon monoxide pollution?


Well, let's see, the government has actually set CO limits so low that modern cars emit nothing. Catalytic converters are so efficient that CO emissions are basically zero.



> Not to mention all the DEF jugs that are polluting landfills


Make a better choice. Buy DEF in bulk, or recycle your plastic jug.


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

Danbo313 said:


> If you get an '18 you have to do with efi live. Supposedly the 17s can use a hand held type of solution (mygenius). My hp tuners will pull the data from my 2018 ecm, but no definition file exists. When I emailed hp tuners they said they would have an engineer look at it. He said if I just wanted speed limiter they could get that to me quick. I'm guessing they aren't interested in full def file due to extremely low demand in the us.


That’s new news to me, is that the case? 17s require a different tuner than the 18s? I have an 18 myself and have been having problems with my egr clogging on me. There’s only so many times I can take the egr valve out for a cleaning- forget the egr cooler, I’m not embarking on that mission alone

I’d really love to see some kind of open source community out there who would be willing to edit, modify, build out, share files for tuning. I don’t mind the dpf or the scr system in place, I like clean air, but my car also likes clean air and that egr is screwing everything up


----------



## Wannabe1.6owner (Dec 22, 2020)

Barry Allen said:


> Well, let's see, the government has actually set CO limits so low that modern cars emit nothing. Catalytic converters are so efficient that CO emissions are basically zero.
> 
> 
> 
> Make a better choice. Buy DEF in bulk, or recycle your plastic jug.


Modern cars emit nothing? 

You should do some more research before you make foolish comments like that. 

If they emit nothing, then try and breath in some of the exhaust for a few minutes. You'll see in about 5 seconds that there's more than nothing there.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Wannabe1.6owner said:


> Modern cars emit nothing?
> 
> You should do some more research before you make foolish comments like that.
> 
> If they emit nothing, then try and breath in some of the exhaust for a few minutes. You'll see in about 5 seconds that there's more than nothing there.


Modern cars emit CO2 and water, with extremely small traces of other things.

Euro 6d emissions regulations (which largely correlate with USA emissions regulations) allow 1 gram of CO per km traveled. That is so close to zero as to be indistinguishable and undetectable in ambient air.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Barry Allen said:


> Well, let's see, the government has actually set CO limits so low that modern cars emit nothing. Catalytic converters are so efficient that CO emissions are basically zero.
> 
> 
> 
> Make a better choice. Buy DEF in bulk, or recycle your plastic jug.


I have a Colorado diesel as well. I top it off at the truck stop then fill a 5 and 2.5 gallon containers. This saves me trips to the DEF truck stop depot and I can top off my Cruze and Colorado at my convenience with my spare containers.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

The earliest forms of life went extinct. Not because of a meteor, natural disaster, or evolution. They poisoned the air with oxygen. At the time, a highly toxic chemical.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

mr overkill said:


> So there is a tune coming out in the next 30-60 days i along with a few people are testing now. the stick version has been testing for about 2 weeks The auto version(mine) will start testing next week
> 
> This is for the 1.6 for the cruze AND equinox
> 
> ...


Any update on the tuning? I’m interested in getting the best mpg I can from my 1.6 6m sedan ...


----------

